#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Which Gaming Device turn you into Gamer ?

## Assassin

From childhood you may pass many gaming devices, For me I get started playing games using Brick Games, then Game-Boy Advance, TV games, PS2, Xbox Kinetic, Mobile, PC and more. But still I love to play Mega Man using Game-boy Advance and also Xbox Kinetic brings me different feel of gaming, which can capture your motions for actions of games. 

*What is your favorite gaming device makes you play all day long?

*​Game-Devices.jpg

----------


## Joker

> *What is your favorite gaming device makes you play all day long?
> *


PC gives me variety of options to play games, especially emulators.

----------


## Assassin

> PC gives me variety of options to play games, especially emulators.


That's true, So many Gamer love to experience to play in PC. Do you own a gaming PC?

----------


## Kyle Arnold

Due to notebook i can play anywhere and anytime in what i want

----------

